

Poll: What technology you using? - sbastidasr

All the results will be analyzed, graphed for visualization, and published here<p>C
C++
C#
Java
Apple:Objective-C&#x2F;Swift
PHP
Ruby
Python
Javascript
Perl
Visual Basic<p>If you need to specify, please use colons. Example:
Javascript:Node.js
Ruby:RoR
======
smallsuccess
Angular:Javascript:PHP:Node.js:Meteor

